# Who is the best of the cheap sail makers...



## MedSailor

I can't afford a high quality sail at this time, and it looks like it'll be a couple years anyway before the big trip, so I'm looking at buying some new sails (yay!) that will fill the gap of the next few years until we go offshore and hopefully can afford some good sails. 

What I have now for my Formosa 41 are Lee sails for the main and mizzen, and misc. headsails all in fair condition. We're about to put on roller furling so I figure now is a good time anyway to get new sails.

My question is: Who makes the best quality sails for cheap? I'm inclined not to be impressed with my lee main as it currently holds sail shape about as well as the bag it came in, though I can't prove it's a lack of quality as the sails are of unknown age and the boat was used offshore quite a bit. The mizzen is holding up fairly well and doesn't really need to be replaced at this time.

The main sailmakers I'm looking at are:
1: Rolly Tasker (slightly more expensive than lee but look better)
2: Lee (cheap cheap cheap)
3: FX (30%more than lee or taskar but still might be affordable)
4: Any other sailmakers I'm overlooking? 

Ideally we want to stay under 3Kfor the headsail and 2,500 for the main. Our rig dementions are:I: 47; J: 16; P: 42; E: 17 and the headsail would be 120%with foam luff and the main would have 2 reefs and full battens.


----------



## T37Chef

Maybe try Sailcare, Sail Care for sail cleaning, sail repair, new sails, roller furlings and sailing equipment


----------



## T37Chef

FWIW, have you thought about used sails in good condition? For example Bacon Sails & Marine Supplies

I recently purchased a head sail for my boat made from pentax for $1000.00


----------



## tager

I would stay with the bags until you can afford something you will appreciate the quality on. It is a fools errand to go out looking to buy the wrong tool to save a buck.


----------



## johnshasteen

A bargain is only a bargain the day you buy it. Those who told you to wait until you can afford it, or find good used sails of high quality are right on. If you can find good used Hood or North or the like, or wait until you can buy them new, you'll never have to second guess yourself.


----------



## MedSailor

tager said:


> I would stay with the bags until you can afford something you will appreciate the quality on. It is a fools errand to go out looking to buy the wrong tool to save a buck.


Well... we're going on a 5 week sailing trip this summer to the west coast of vancouver island. It would be a pitty to take the bags. We need at least to buy a headsail to use with the roller furler, as the hank on sails aren't worth the cost of re-cutting. Timing wise we're now thinking it'll be 5-6 years before the big trip, so a pair of cheaper sails seems to fit the time frame and budget and allow us to make all of our sail-choice mistakes on this first set and then buy the good sails in 4-5 years time. If we blow our wad on good sails a year or two from now, we'll have to live with the bags for that much longer and come time to depart we'll have good, but not new sails. Hence the plan.

I had given a moment's thought to used sails, but not much more than that as I'm worried about my raked masts being hard to fit. Anyone have good luck with that venture? How does one ensure a good fit/quality?

MedSailor


----------



## tager

I would keep the hank on headsails, leave your favorite one hanked on in a bag, add a downhaul, there you go, it's convenient. This would allow you to save for better sails. If you do buy budget sails, focus on the ones that drive your boat upwind. Baggy sails have their biggest problem pointing.


----------



## Architeuthis

If only it was just a case of just spending money to get the right sail.

Sounds like you are in the position I'm in. Yes I'd like to get a local sailmaker to do up a nice set of sails but if I wait for that money to be available I won't get any sails. I did use a sailmaker in Mobile to restich the foresails so I could get another year or two out of them. It would be great to just have him make new sails, I know they would be great but can't do that just yet.

Yesterday I put up the Mainsail I had made by Hong Kong Sailmakers, Welcome to Hong Kong Sailmakers

Pretty much what I expected. They forgot the tell-tales but everything else seems to be correct. I have yet to test it out but when I do I'll blog about it.

They were easy to work with but you have to know what you want, exactly what you want. They worked with me on the shipping and got all of that right.

Shipping put MSR heater parts to shame. 3 days from Hong Kong to my hands for the sail, average more than 1,000kms a day. More than 5 days for MSR heater parts, average less than 100kms per day, cost was within a few dollars of shipping a sail from Hong Kong and both packages were within a few pounds of each other.

So far I would at least suggest getting a quote from them.


----------



## Maine Sail

Rolly Tasker / National Sail Supply, has been great. I am very, very picky as I am, and have been, an avid racer.

I highly recommend National Sail Supply in Florida for cruising sails. I have now purchased eight or nine sails from Dirk with zero issues. They are beautiful sails, great shape and are very, very well built.

Dirk used to work for Rolly Tasker in Phuket and was his GM at the largest sail loft in the world. He decided to move back to Florida and open his own sail business selling and importing from Rolly, all his sails.

The sails are made of US woven Challenge sail cloth which is the the same cloth coming off the same machines as NorDac, North Sails Dacron.

How do I know this? My local sail maker got a batch of Challenge hi modulus and it was accidentally packaged in NorDac wrapping.. Doh.. oops...! 

Another thing about Rolly Tasker sails is that they build cruising sails for lots and lots of the big name companies here in the states (as does China Sail Factory etc. etc.). I promised Dirk that I would not disclose who RT builds for, and I don't know them all either, so I won't, but you would be horrified if you knew even a few, especially at what they charge..

If you think your small loft is actually building your sail you may be wrong as Dirk & Tasker also supply many local small time guys who sub out the cruising sail business through Dirk/Tasker.

I ordered a new main last winter for my CS-36 and it is simply beautiful.

A good friend and I both ordered sails at the same time last winter, his local mine mail order. My sail is triple stitched, his is double, mine has a solid riveted head board his does not, my reef points are built to an off shore standard his are not, my tack & clew reinforcements are built for off shore use and his are clearly coastal, my batten pockets are more secure and better designed and adjustable, my clew and tack are both hand finished and stitched in UV resistant leather.

Both sails look to have been designed on the same computer system and both have excellent shape and are within +/- 2 feet of each other luff length wise. I am his main sail trimmer so I do know my mains. He should have ordered a RT sail...

My new sail with top two battens full, draft stripe, logo, 8.3 oz Challenge cloth, three reef points, shipping and a brand new sail cover was $1713.00 delivered. His was $3400.00 with 7.6 oz and no sail cover....

This is not a one time deal for me I have purchased CD-27 sails C-30 & C-36 sails and now CS-36 sails all have been spot on and the best price I found anywhere.. For cruising sails they are tough to beat.

*National Sail Supply (LINK)*

P.S. I have a barn full of old North Sails, Hood, Doyle etc. and none of them were any better than any of the Tasker sails I've owned. If they were better I would not be on my 8th or 9th sail from Tasker..


----------



## MedSailor

Thanks Maine, I was leaning towards rolly from NSS. I have a bunch of old quotes from 2 years ago and they were MUCH cheaper than anyone else except Lee, and I have lee and I don't think they're very good. All the other quotes are 50% more than RT ie 3K+ instead of 2K.

I'm glad to hear such a good endorsement. That's enough to swing me over the fence and give them a try. 

Medsailor


----------



## jrd22

I second what MS says about Rolly Tasker sails and Dirk at National Sail Supply. I ordered a 125% RF high cut genoa and a RF staysail last year from Dirk after doing some research and getting quotes as high as $7K for the headsail from local lofts. I only have one season on the sails but based on the quality of construction and shape I am a customer for life. At a little more than half the price of the average local loft, 8.3 oz. Challenge cloth, triple stitching, hand sewn leather chafe protection and a perfect fit and shape, what's not to like?


----------



## klubko

We didn't have a good experience with Rolly Tasker. Not very communicative and didn't do exactly what we asked for, just changed the specs and send the product. Also have a look at UK Halsey, more expensive, but excellent. Everyone we meet says that they are good enough for cruising and the price difference is quite huge. We only heard bad comments from people who claim that "North are the only way to go".


----------



## sailingdog

Just remember, you may want to have some non-standard modifications made to the sails, especially if you singlehand the boat. A high-cut clew on the head sail is often nice, since you can see under it more easily. It also chafes less on the lifelines and such. This is usually more of an issue with bigger sails, but YMMV. 

A third reef on the main sail is always a prudent investment, especially if you're going to be sailing on longer passages and don't want to rig a trysail.


----------



## TQA

I did some research and found that some "sailmakers?" take your order but buy in the sail from China then add a few finishing touches and their name before passing it off as their product. This was UK based.

I got lucky and the boat I eventually bought has nearly new sails!


----------



## Architeuthis

TQA said:


> I did some research and found that some "sailmakers?" take your order but buy in the sail from China then add a few finishing touches and their name before passing it off as their product. QUOTE]
> 
> It is their product and you will have a sail that is more likely to fit your boat and needs and if there is a problem they will take care of it. If I had the budget for that it wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## j34035

I am also a happy customer of National Sail. My last sail was an asymmetrical spinnaker and I am very pleased with it. Delivery was also quick. Talk to Dirk, he knows his business.
DD


----------



## MedSailor

sailingdog said:


> Just remember, you may want to have some non-standard modifications made to the sails, especially if you singlehand the boat. A high-cut clew on the head sail is often nice, since you can see under it more easily. It also chafes less on the lifelines and such. This is usually more of an issue with bigger sails, but YMMV.
> 
> A third reef on the main sail is always a prudent investment, especially if you're going to be sailing on longer passages and don't want to rig a trysail.


A good thought Dog, but in my case the second reef IS where a normal third reef would go. My desired reef pattern is 30% for the first and 60% for the second. The typical reef pattern is 20%, 40%, 60% of area taken out for the three reefs. Since I have a ketch and the "main" area is really main+mizzen and I have a reef on my mizzen as well, I can divide and shorten as much or more than a sloop with 3 reefs while retaining my deepest reef (my second) in the same place as another boat's third reef.

I got this suggestion for a reefing plan from Carol Hassee, and it seems to make a lot of sense to me. She says that taking only 20% out of your main only is = to a 12-15% of a reef on a sloop, so that first reef point is kind of a waste.

On the other hand if you go by Bernard Motessier's theory for ketch reefing in his book "Cape horn the logical route" he reccomends 2 headsails (cutter-ketch) each with 2-3 reefs, 3-4reefs for the main and 2 for the mizzen. That would allow you to adjust your sail area by 1/2 a foot at at time. 

MedSailor


----------



## sailingdog

True, being on a ketch gives you a bit more in the way of heavy weather rig options...  I have a third reef in my main because I have been out in the snotty stuff one too many times wishing I had one...


----------



## MedSailor

sailingdog said:


> True, being on a ketch gives you a bit more in the way of heavy weather rig options...  I have a third reef in my main because I have been out in the snotty stuff one too many times wishing I had one...


AMEN. One day when there is more money, I plan to have a removable soilent stay put on. Then I can sail with just storm-jib and reefed mizzen if necessary.

MedSailor


----------



## banshee

OK - I am biased as I am a 'local' sail maker - I would investigate just what exactly it is that you are buying - research the quality of the Dacron (both density and thread quality) being used/sold. Where is the sail made? Off shore makers use inferior fabric and construction techniques (IMHO) Does the sail maker attend to all the little things - reef points, tell-tails, triple stitching, batten design, etc. You get what you pay for and a small shop will give superior service - also, in this day and age, a shop in, say, in Connecticut can easily service sails throughout the country or the world (UPS/FedEx and the internet make the world much smaller!) - we just made a sail for someone who was going to sail in Croatia. 

So do you homework and remember that the cheapest may be just that!


----------



## deniseO30

Architeuthis I don't know how true it is but I've heard that many sail makers have them made in hong kong and just put their name on it. So Unless some maker actually has a loft and you see it being used to build sails I'd say investigate.


----------



## Sailmaker

As an overview of the industry from an insider you will find that many lofts, small and large groups are getting their sails made in large overseas factories. Whether it be in their own production factories or others.
It is a matter of making money. Just the same way you made money to buy your boat.
The key to getting a good sail is to have a good designer who knows how to engineer you a sail to suit your boat, conditions loads and so on. This takes many years of experience and is the true value of your sailmaker. Whether it is then made by the sailmaker himself or a production factory makes little difference as long as the designer is competent.
You can go directly to an overseas mass producer of sails and hope that their sail will fit first time and their designs are OK or pay the extra and get a designer to do it for you cutting out the guesswork.
Every boat out there is individual and needs to be treated this way. 
By the way your mainsail will be a little more expensive than your mainsail by the time you add the full battens and batten boxes.

Hope this helps


----------



## jsaronson

Even North has their sails made overseas in their own lofts. My jib is from Rolly Tasker. Could not be happier.


----------



## xort

Our 135 furling genoa for our 42' boat priced out at $2800 and was made to very high standards with challenge sailcloth IN the USA at Mack Sails of Stuart Fl.


----------



## NewportNewbie

You have your sail dimensions? Minneys Yacht Surplus has all their sails listed online...buy one a tad bigger get your local loft to cut it to your size. This will get you by until you buy a GOOD set of sails. I had a junker 135 on my boat. Ripped every time I unfurled it. It had sooo many patches it was crazy. I bought a used sail for $500 that was a 125 for my boat. It just fit. I had the local North Sail loft go over it and gave it an A+. Sail that sail would outlast my boat. Maybe next year, I'll get some high tech 135 and matching main, the wife keeps asking me about the pretty "grey" sails she sees...lol.


----------



## georgy.goshin

does someone has an experience with precisionsailloft.com ?


----------



## GabGuy

I spent a long time looking for prices, etc. and finally came across thesailstore.com. The prices seemed to be $200.00 to $300.00 less so I phoned them and it was explained that thanks to the trade agreements in place there is not taxes or duty to ship to Canada. I also was impressed by the knowledge of Bill who I talked to. I'm gotten fed up talking to salesman and Bill is a sail designer and maker. I'm certainly going to get my next sail from him. Happy Sailing


----------



## chef2sail

banshee said:


> OK - I am biased as I am a 'local' sail maker - I would investigate just what exactly it is that you are buying - research the quality of the Dacron (both density and thread quality) being used/sold. Where is the sail made? Off shore makers use inferior fabric and construction techniques (IMHO) Does the sail maker attend to all the little things - reef points, tell-tails, triple stitching, batten design, etc. You get what you pay for and a small shop will give superior service - also, in this day and age, a shop in, say, in Connecticut can easily service sails throughout the country or the world (UPS/FedEx and the internet make the world much smaller!) - we just made a sail for someone who was going to sail in Croatia.
> 
> So do you homework and remember that the cheapest may be just that!


Totally agree with bought a Quantum main full batten sail 2 seasons ago. Made in South Africa, great quantity. The difference in the batten pockets are light years ahead of the Tasker Sails. Customer service excellent from local Annapolis loft. They came to the boat three times.measure, fit it when it came, check back after a months use to adjut. You gt what you pay for. Amortized over 10 years the sail will cost me 40 dollars more a year. That's if it doesn't last longer. Well worth it.

You get what you pay for.

Dave


----------



## MedSailor

chef2sail said:


> Totally agree with bought a Quantum main full batten sail 2 seasons ago. Made in South Africa, great quantity. The difference in the batten pockets are light years ahead of the Tasker Sails. Customer service excellent from local Annapolis loft. They came to the boat three times.measure, fit it when it came, check back after a months use to adjut. You gt what you pay for. *Amortized over 10 years the sail will cost me 40 dollars more a year. That's if it doesn't last longer. Well worth it.*
> 
> You get what you pay for.
> 
> Dave


I like this line of thinking.... Might have to borrow it when it comes time to buy the next thing. 

MedSailor


----------



## 2Sheets2TheWind

Architeuthis said:


> If only it was just a case of just spending money to get the right sail.
> 
> Sounds like you are in the position I'm in. Yes I'd like to get a local sailmaker to do up a nice set of sails but if I wait for that money to be available I won't get any sails. I did use a sailmaker in Mobile to restich the foresails so I could get another year or two out of them. It would be great to just have him make new sails, I know they would be great but can't do that just yet.
> 
> Yesterday I put up the Mainsail I had made by Hong Kong Sailmakers,
> 
> Pretty much what I expected. They forgot the tell-tales but everything else seems to be correct. I have yet to test it out but when I do I'll blog about it.
> 
> They were easy to work with but you have to know what you want, exactly what you want. They worked with me on the shipping and got all of that right.
> 
> Shipping put MSR heater parts to shame. 3 days from Hong Kong to my hands for the sail, average more than 1,000kms a day. More than 5 days for MSR heater parts, average less than 100kms per day, cost was within a few dollars of shipping a sail from Hong Kong and both packages were within a few pounds of each other.
> 
> So far I would at least suggest getting a quote from them.


Architeuthis--how did that sail from HK Sailmakers work out for you? I've sent them my measurements and got a quote back from them, but would like to get a couple of reviews from those who've ordered before I pull the trigger. Thanks.


----------



## Group9

T37Chef said:


> FWIW, have you thought about used sails in good condition? For example Bacon Sails & Marine Supplies
> 
> I recently purchased a head sail for my boat made from pentax for $1000.00


I've bought sails from them before, too.


----------



## flyingwelshman

I'm getting a new main from K-Force Sails in Collingwood, Ontario. Ken is the Hyde Sails rep in this area.

I have had Ken do some sail maintenance for me and his service is exceptional.

When it came time to purchase a new sail (past time actually, but Ken did not pressure me to replace my old Frankensail) I contacted Ken and he came out and spent a lot of time measuring my boat. He sent the measurements off to the factory in the Philipines where the sail is being made.

Once the sail is made Ken will be coming out on my boat to ensure that the measurements are accurate and to give me some guidance on how to get the most out of the sail.

The price for all of this was considerably less than I could find at Lee, North, and a couple of local lofts I contacted. K-Force were the only ones that would come out and measure and come out again to set up the sail.

As I haven't received my sail yet, I can't say for sure that I got good value, but, based on my previous dealings with Ken I am very optimistic.


----------



## okawbow

I had 6 new sails made by Rolly Tasker for my little schooner, that cost about 1/2 of other sailmakers bids. All were custom made from my sketches and fit perfectly. Couldn't be more satisfied after 2 years of sailing with them.


__
https://flic.kr/p/7


----------



## Anchorbend

I measured a main for a friend of mine and he ordered from Sail warehouse and it was perfectly satisfactory. My new to me boat has Tasker sails, the "offshore" variety, and they also seem well made. With my last boat, I went to the Miami Boat show 4 years ago and went from maker to maker with a wide margin in price with some being very coy about where made etc.. I ordered a Mainsail and genoa from Mack Sails in Florida. The price difference was minimal IMHO. As to quality, they are superb. Bat cars for the full batten sails, the cloth is still as new, the mainsail foot has sewn on slugs instead of rope etc.. Go to their web site and you will get a nice tutorial on sail cloth and construction.


----------



## Davil

Maine Sail said:


> Rolly Tasker / National Sail Supply, has been great. I am very, very picky as I am, and have been, an avid racer.
> 
> I highly recommend National Sail Supply in Florida for cruising sails. I have now purchased eight or nine sails from Dirk with zero issues. They are beautiful sails, great shape and are very, very well built.
> 
> Dirk used to work for Rolly Tasker in Phuket and was his GM at the largest sail loft in the world. He decided to move back to Florida and open his own sail business selling and importing from Rolly, all his sails.........
> 
> ==================================================================
> 
> If you think your small loft is actually building your sail you may be wrong as Dirk & Tasker also supply many local small time guys who sub out the cruising sail business through Dirk/Tasker.......
> 
> ==================================================================
> 
> *National Sail Supply (LINK)*
> 
> P.S. I have a barn full of old North Sails, Hood, Doyle etc. and none of them were any better than any of the Tasker sails I've owned. If they were better I would not be on my 8th or 9th sail from Tasker..


==========================================================================

thank you Maine Sail

sent away for quotes some Hong Kong and some local,Dirk responded rapidly and a very competitive price so will order from him, on your comments about small lofts, sent out for a UK dealer locally and sent me back the quote in Chinese!!! apparently, he overlooked the pdf translator!!! and sent the original sent to him, funny.


----------



## TakeFive

Davil said:


> ==========================================================================
> 
> thank you Maine Sail
> 
> sent away for quotes some Hong Kong and some local,Dirk responded rapidly and a very competitive price so will order from him, on your comments about small lofts, sent out for a UK dealer locally and sent me back the quote in Chinese!!! apparently, he overlooked the pdf translator!!! and sent the original sent to him, funny.


This is not a criticism of you, @Maine Sail , or any of the companies that anyone here has mentioned, but you should note that Rod's post is now 11 years old, and things may change in the industry and (especially) with individual lofts over that length of time. I have no reason to believe you won't be happy, but just adding this warning so others can be forewarned about the "shelf life" of these sorts of recommendations.


----------



## br3nt

Not a bad idea to revive this thread for an update tho.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I bought new sails a few years ago though an American company paying a few more dollars for the privilege of not buying cheap asia junk.... But guess where the sails were made?!?!!
so I see no problem with ordering from wherever.
My previous set of new sails were at Rolly Tasker in Thailand when I was cruising in Thailand... so I got to see the factory, walk on the HUGE floor and check the measurements with the designer himself. Fantastic experience.
They were a great set of sails that lasted a decade in the tropics and many thousands of miles.

Mark


----------



## JimsCAL

I bought a roller furling genny from National Sail (Rolly Tasker) about five years ago. Good sail and great service from them. I did need to have to have some stitching redone at the foam luff after a few years of use and the repair loft recommended a modification to the leach line adjustment which was an improvement.


----------



## Barquito

TakeFive said:


> This is not a criticism of you, @Maine Sail , or any of the companies that anyone here has mentioned, but you should note that Rod's post is now 11 years old, and things may change in the industry and (especially) with individual lofts over that length of time. I have no reason to believe you won't be happy, but just adding this warning so others can be forewarned about the "shelf life" of these sorts of recommendations.


MainSail's reply was the same day as the original post. I get what you are saying, tho. Some of those companies may not even be in business any more, or may have changed the quality of their products.


----------



## MoonBeamEstate

I too found out the same thing Mark did. Some local lofts, sails came from asia. You may as well save your money and go their yourself. I won't repeat the good advice that you have gotten from most everyone for good sails made cheaper. I love to shop local but when local just buys cheap and make extra off me, that does not work.

As far as some other advice, basically basically saying, "if you can't buy the best sail then sail with the patched up bags you got"? That's better! That is poor advice. Everyone is not the same, buy what you can afford and go sailing.


----------



## Minnewaska

It's not physically where the labor is done, it's the quality control of the materials used and the workmanship that matters. iPhones are made in China and you can bet Apple has QC down. That said, there are rampant rip offs in Asian manufacturing. If you can find a value producer that keeps you from being a victim, that's great. I'm 90% sure my new Quantum sails were made somewhere in Asia, but that wasn't what made them good or bad. I love them and wouldn't, therefore, assume all Asian produced sails are just as good. It was Quantum that assured they were good and stood behind them, after they were installed and needed an adjustment.


----------



## MoonBeamEstate

My Quantum sails were made in Bangladesh because I requested it over China. The service I got from the loft? I would have been better off dealing with precision sails in Florida. I'm in VA


----------



## colemj

As, or more, important than where the sails are actually made is getting good measurements and the sail design. As long as the cloth is specified, cutting and sewing can be done anywhere. Since these are the labor-intensive steps, it makes sense to use less expensive labor for cost-sensitive customers. 

Even for a common mass produced boat, the exact measurements and design purpose can be different among them.

Most lofts have Asian relationships that have excellent workmanship. They wouldn't survive without that. You want a top-line expensive North 3Di molded carbon sail? It is made in Asia.

So if you get good measurements, and a design that fits your purpose, and specify proper material, it doesn't matter where the sail is actually made.

If you just tell an Asian loft to make you a Dacron sail for a Cal 28 using the rig specs off the manufacturer brochure, then all bets are off wrt fit, quality of material, and design.

Mark


----------



## TakeFive

MoonBeamEstate said:


> I too found out the same thing Mark did. Some local lofts, sails came from asia. You may as well save your money and go their yourself...


Yes, except that Mark actually went to Asia. Is that really what you are doing?


MoonBeamEstate said:


> ...I love to shop local but when local just buys cheap and make extra off me, that does not work.


I think that you are waaay undervaluing the importance of local support. Sails from overseas are great until they aren't. You really want someone local to be there to help with measurements and fitting both before placing the order from Asia, and after receiving it. Nobody in Asia is going to visit your boat to fix your mess. And in the worst case when a sail arrives unusable (and it DOES happen), you'll be much better off with a reliable local rep who does hundreds of thousands of dollars a year in repeat business with the Asian loft to be there fighting for your interests. He'll have clout to get fast action. An individual one-time customer, not so much. In my experience, the local reps aren't just order takers who pocket easy money. They earn their money and provide value. Maybe you'll get lucky and get a perfect sail direct from Asia. But if it's not perfect, good luck getting it fixed.


----------



## pdqaltair

Mack. Economical, well made, and made in Fl. I've had several, as well as sails from Quantum and North.


----------



## JimsCAL

Reread Mainesail's post (#9 in the thread). Dirk is still running National Sail Supply, one of 3 Rolly Tasker dealers in the US. Get a quote from a local loft or two and National Sail. Decide if the difference in price is worth the time to take the measurements.


----------



## MoonBeamEstate

You will be happy with the cheaper sails. The measuring is not difficult at all if you have any kind of logical skill set. Super Sailmakers in Florida was fantastic to deal with (Scott Loomis). It seems that most sails as you have found out are coming from somewhere else. *So maybe there is some confusion about just buying blindly from someone you never see or actually talk to, kind of like Amazon vs someone who speaks English in the states that will give you support.* Actually Quantum gave good support durning the sail but poor after. Even they told me that did have a US loft but unless you wanted something very special there cost was very high.


----------



## Minnewaska

A couple of additions. I bought my Quantum sail through Annapolis, after I spoke to them at the boat show there. They claimed that at a certain size boat, all those builds go through Annapolis and they ship to a local Quantum loft for measuring and install. The local loft does matter and it sounds like one above was substandard. They chose a relatively new loft in Newport, when I really wanted the loft in Bristol. I was not impressed with the local guys, they were a bunch of sail bums, not really loft professionals. That loft closed a year or so later. 

They built my sails by taking measurements and comparing them to my old sail. As it turns out, my old sail must have tensioned the luff to almost exactly the distance to the upper sheave, with no room to spare. The new sail would tension, but not quite enough, before the halyard would jam into the upper sheave. It was probably only a half inch too long, or longer than the old sail, which is hard to be that precise on a 60+ft luff. Quantum fixed it quickly. Good example of being glad there were local folks to come and handle. They dropped the sail, took it away, fixed it, brought it back and raised it again, without me laying a finger on it. For those that aren't familiar, it's quite a pita to raise a furling mainsail.


----------



## Davil

These are the contacts I made requesting prices for a new mainsail behind the mast roller furling
prices sometimes are significantly different but still favor Dirk.
Listing names and address 
If you have any opinion or experience will appreciate it, in case you prefer PM will also work
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Michael
Fareastsails.com
Hong Kong
UK Sailmakers New York - Sail Fast...Stay on Budget
==================================================================








Welcome to Hong Kong Sailmakers
Ryan Zupon
UK Sailmakers | Northeast
10 Midland Ave. M-04
Port Chester, NY 10573
Main - 914-600-8800
www.uksailmakers-ny.com
=========================================================================
Christopher Cole
Loong Sails the USA
30 Freedom Road
Middlebury, CT 06762
203-725-6740
[email protected]
www.loongsails.com
========================================================================
*Ron McInnis
Precision Sail Ltd*
www.precisionsailloft.com
[email protected]
Precision Sails Swag Store
==============================================================================

*THE NEXT GENERATION OF SAILS* *ONESAILS North Atlantic USA*
1345 New York Avenue, Suite 2
Huntington Station, NY 11746
T +01 631 673 5055
C +01 631 235 8999E [email protected]
W www.onesails.com
Skype: markwasheim


----------



## Davil

Maine Sail said:


> Rolly Tasker / National Sail Supply, has been great. I am very, very picky as I am, and have been, an avid racer.
> 
> I highly recommend National Sail Supply in Florida for cruising sails. I have now purchased eight or nine sails from Dirk with zero issues. They are beautiful sails, great shape and are very, very well built.
> 
> Dirk used to work for Rolly Tasker in Phuket and was his GM at the largest sail loft in the world. He decided to move back to Florida and open his own sail business selling and importing from Rolly, all his sails.
> 
> The sails are made of US woven Challenge sail cloth which is the the same cloth coming off the same machines as NorDac, North Sails Dacron.
> 
> How do I know this? My local sail maker got a batch of Challenge hi modulus and it was accidentally packaged in NorDac wrapping.. Doh.. oops...!
> 
> Another thing about Rolly Tasker sails is that they build cruising sails for lots and lots of the big name companies here in the states (as does China Sail Factory etc. etc.). I promised Dirk that I would not disclose who RT builds for, and I don't know them all either, so I won't, but you would be horrified if you knew even a few, especially at what they charge..
> 
> If you think your small loft is actually building your sail you may be wrong as Dirk & Tasker also supply many local small time guys who sub out the cruising sail business through Dirk/Tasker.
> 
> I ordered a new main last winter for my CS-36 and it is simply beautiful.
> 
> A good friend and I both ordered sails at the same time last winter, his local mine mail order. My sail is triple stitched, his is double, mine has a solid riveted head board his does not, my reef points are built to an off shore standard his are not, my tack & clew reinforcements are built for off shore use and his are clearly coastal, my batten pockets are more secure and better designed and adjustable, my clew and tack are both hand finished and stitched in UV resistant leather.
> 
> Both sails look to have been designed on the same computer system and both have excellent shape and are within +/- 2 feet of each other luff length wise. I am his main sail trimmer so I do know my mains. He should have ordered a RT sail...
> 
> My new sail with top two battens full, draft stripe, logo, 8.3 oz Challenge cloth, three reef points, shipping and a brand new sail cover was $1713.00 delivered. His was $3400.00 with 7.6 oz and no sail cover....
> 
> This is not a one time deal for me I have purchased CD-27 sails C-30 & C-36 sails and now CS-36 sails all have been spot on and the best price I found anywhere.. For cruising sails they are tough to beat.
> 
> *National Sail Supply (LINK)*
> 
> P.S. I have a barn full of old North Sails, Hood, Doyle etc. and none of them were any better than any of the Tasker sails I've owned. If they were better I would not be on my 8th or 9th sail from Tasker..


=====================================================================

Howdy
this is an update to this older thread.
I finally decided to go with Dirk on National the main points of my decision based on
1) very easy and, pleasant to work with Dirk, responses to email always timely and responsive to my questions.
Extremely helpful and patient in directing me to take the correct measurements.
2) price, about $200 more on a mainsail roller furling behind the mast than HonkKong estimates with a total of about 1300 delivery included. Felt the difference was worth it, just a feeling and prove it right.
3)Made in Thailand with material polyester USA-made!!!!!
4) perfect.
5) delivery date as promised.
all in all satisfied and happy customer,


----------

